# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaasontsteking nu mijn 3e kuur

## daantjuh

Ik ben nu met mijn derde antibiotica kuur bezig en heb nog steeds niet het gevoel dat het wat doet. Deze kuur heb ik van de dokterspost gekregen met het advies maandag naar de huisarts te gaan. Vroeger als kind heb ik chronische blaasontstekingen gehad en ook nierbekkenontstekingen.
Mijn angst is nu ook dat het bij m'n nieren zit. 
Volgende week ga ik op vakantie en wil me dan graag beter voelen.
Zijn mensen bekend met dat artsen je versneld naar het ziekenhuis sturen? Ik wil niet nog weken wachten aangezien ik nu al zeker 2 weken met de blaasontsteking loop.
Ik heb volgens mij geen koorts, maar wel pijn in mijn rug, buik en heeel veel plassen, ook gewoon grote hoeveelheden.

Ik gebruik ook al d-mannose bij, baat het niet dan schaadt het niet.

Ik ben niet doodziek maar voel me wel eerder slechter worden dan beter.

Iemand een idee?

groetjes!

----------


## MissMolly

Is je urine al weer gecontroleerd op bacteriën?

Wat je altijd kan doen, zowel om te voorkomen als te genezen:
Cranberrysap drinken en cranberry pillen slikken om de zuurgraad van je urine te verbeteren, en goed je blaas leeg plassen, dus wijdbeens op de wc gaan zitten met ellebogen op de knieën.
Dan blijven er in elk geval geen urineresten met bacteriën achter in de blaas.

----------


## daantjuh

Bedankt voor je reactie!

ja al drie keer ondertussen, maar nog niet op kweek. 
Ik weet het van de cranberrys, heb d-mannose, dat schijnt nog sterker dan cranberrys te zijn. Sorry hoor maar word er echt een beetje hopeloos van. het gaat gewoon niet over, de vorige twee antibioticas deden al niks en heb nu amoxiciline clavelaanzuur gekregen. Ik weet niet hoe lang het moet duren voordat je daar wat van merkt? Voorlopig doet het nog vrij weinig. Erg vervelend.
Ik ben zo toe aan mijn vakantie en ben bang dat ik er dan nog steeds niet vanaf zal zijn.

----------


## MissMolly

Na een paar dagen antibiotica moet je toch wel enige verbetering gaan merken, zou je denken.....

----------


## daantjuh

Ja inderdaad, ik snap ook niet dat er zo makkelijk weer een andere antibiotica wordt voorgeschreven.

----------


## MissMolly

Nou ja, als de AB die je hebt gekregen niet aanslaan, geven ze je natuurlijk een andere, want die bacterie moet toch dood.
Alleen moet je wel zorgvuldig alle kuren afmaken, ook al krijg je er al een volgend AB bij, anders kweek je juist resistente bacteriën.

----------


## daantjuh

heb de dokter gesproken. Moet morgenochtend urine inleveren om te kijken of de antibiotica iets doet. Ze denkt wel dat het nierbekkenontsteking is. 
Maar goed, deze antibiotica is wel een sterke kuur zei ze. Het slaat in ieder geval wel goed op mijn darmen, want ik heb echt ontzettende last van m'n darmen hiervan.

----------

